# Heads up to all owners of a 574 and related models



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You might wanna pull the gas tank and check out the area between the fenders and the tank wall. Ours rusted through over winter, and I am forced to replace it. New one runs $1400, but I picked up a used one for about 1/3 of that price. Almost every tank I found in the scrap yard was either rusted through or almost there. Dirt and water builds up between the tank and the fender, causing it to rust out over time. I painted the "new" tank with POR 15 to seal the minor rust there and prevent further issues. This applies to any International tractor that has the saddle tank bolted between the fenders (574, 454, hydro 84, etc)

Just thought I'd spread the word to save someone else all the hassle and $$$.


----------

